# Is this the correct tape for my XPS seams?



## ryanmcl (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100422...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100422453#.UQxyzaXLSVo


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would recommend 3M all weather flashing tape.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Weather-Flashing-Tape-Liner/dp/B005AWY5FO


----------



## ryanmcl (Jan 7, 2013)

wow... massive price difference. I will add it to my inventory list and see if i can afford it.


----------



## profcolli (Sep 24, 2012)

3M all weather flashing tape is a good choice for exterior application. What you listed in your first post is fine for XPS interior application. Up here in Canada the equivalent is called Tuck Tape.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/red...60-millimetres-wide-and-50-metres-long/951143


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like OC makes some xps tape. Here it is.

http://www.owenscorning.com/literature/pdfs/FoamJointTape-DataSheet.pdf


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Interior, below grade, I'd use low expanding canned foam all around perimeter, then tape the seams, leaving a slight fold in middle for foam shrinkage. Exterior, allow for same- I'd tape over; mastic-mesh tape/backer rod/caulk, and flash the horizontal joints if your drainage plane w. WRB under the foamboard; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-foam-shrinks

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...ld-weather-condensation-using-insulation/view

Gary


----------

